# How much do you pay for lessons?



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm just curious how much everyone pays for herding lessons?

We have found a place locally (within 20 minutes) that does herding lessons and will be heading out there this weekend to check it out and see about getting started, now that we have a reasonable schedule again and can actually *do* stuff.

They charge $35 for each 1 hour herding lesson, and I was wondering whether that is average, low, or high compared to what most people pay? (I'm just curious what the prices are like elsewhere.)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I pay $25 for a lesson, $10 to rent the stock if I work on my own. The other place I will be going I am not sure what she charges for lessons but I think stock rental is the same.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sounds good to me.

can you believe there is no place to herd in los angeles







lol.

the closest place ive found so far is about 40 miles away. they charge $60 for the first lesson which is 45mins (2 works). and i believe $35 each half hour for subsequent lessons. this sunday will be our first time


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I live in the middle of farm country and still need to drive 1.5 hours to take my guys herding. Go figure.


----------



## twolfette (Jan 26, 2007)

Where did you end up going Historian? I'm trying to see if there is anywhere closer to me than the lady I recommended in Chesapeake as I'm getting another aussie pup tonight and would love to work both her and my boy eventually, but the gas to drive out there would kill me right now


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We pay $35 per half hour. We could also pay $15 to use the stock without a lesson if we want. We drive approx. 45 minutes for lessons.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Where did you end up going Historian?


We haven't gone yet, but we're going for our first lesson at the new place tonight (if the weather holds, anyway). The place we're going to is Bedlamb Bestiary (http://www.bedlambbestiary.com/), in Seaford.


----------



## twolfette (Jan 26, 2007)

Let me know if you liked it? That is a lot closer than where I was going, and now that I have two aussies, I'd love to do some more herding, at least as a distraction


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I liked it very much and will continue to take lessons there. As a matter of fact, we're going to try and go out there for lessons every two weeks if we can get a lesson slot on days / times that work out for us.

I have a write-up of our first visit here, with pics -
http://abbyk9.blogspot.com/2008/06/shepherd-herds.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I paid $40 for a test and a lesson would have been an additional $40, but that would have been in a clinic setting, with a judge that comes highly recommended. I think the other place we looked into offered the first session free and then $35 per lesson after that?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I think $35 is pretty average - I was paying $45/hr when I did herding a few years back, but everything is expensive here!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

35 FOR A LESSON IS WHAT WE PAY.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I was just quoted $75 for the initial hour visit and evaluation. Then $180 for 4 half hour sessions.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, that's expensive Jen.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

We go to group lessons and it's $10 for the first session (time with the sheep) of the day, and $5 for each following session the same day. Sessions last about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

There IS sheep herding in Los Angeles! Check out K9 Action Sports on the Web. The owner is Terry Parrish. She's based out of Escondido but comes up to L.A. on Sundays and does 1/2 hr. private lessons.

Also, Jerome Stewart has a website. He has classes in Anaheim on Wednesdays and Long Beach on Thursdays. These aren't private classes. You basically drop in when you can and wait your turn. And he doesn't have classes on weekends.

Of course, you may be perfectly happy where you are, but just in case the gas prices are putting a crimp in your herding commute ... and if there are any other Los Angelenos that want to give herding a try!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LvmyGSDThere IS sheep herding in Los Angeles! Check out K9 Action Sports on the Web. The owner is Terry Parrish. She's based out of Escondido but comes up to L.A. on Sundays and does 1/2 hr. private lessons.


We go to her Escondido facility!


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

Were you at the practice trial in March? We were the ones with the GSD that wouldn't stop barking! We were just getting started then and really didn't do very well. The dog has a lot of natural instinct. I, apparently, don't. But we're moving along, and we're planning to take the Herding Test in the fall. Maybe I'll see you at one of the practices trials!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:The dog has a lot of natural instinct. I, apparently, don't.


I so know what you mean by that - I have the same problem. I keep tripping over sheep, forgetting what direction I'm supposed to go in, and so on. *laughs*


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LvmyGSDWere you at the practice trial in March? We were the ones with the GSD that wouldn't stop barking! We were just getting started then and really didn't do very well. The dog has a lot of natural instinct. I, apparently, don't. But we're moving along, and we're planning to take the Herding Test in the fall. Maybe I'll see you at one of the practices trials!


I wish we were there. We've had to take some time off due to my health. We are going to be starting up again soon (we actually went several weeks ago, but then my DH went out of town and now my parents are here) and hope to trial this fall. Right now, it is just so hot and hard to get out there and train (plus gas...yikes! Escondido is 45min from us). 

I also, need some help with my natural instinct! LOL.

ETA: Do you train in LA or in Escondido?


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

For about the first two months, I didn't have the slightest idea what I was supposed to be doing. I'd go in the pen, put my dog on a sit, send her out. And then it was like being in the middle of a whirlwind! My trainer (who is fabulous) kept trying to explain what I needed to be doing, but I had some sort of weird mental block. It wasn't until we went to a practice trial and watched about a half dozen of the more advanced dogs that the light bulb went on in my head! And it's only recently (the past month or so) that I've started feeling really comfortable with the sheep and with my dog with the sheep. Things are much more controlled. It really just is so much fun!


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

We train in L.A. It's only a 25-mile drive for me ... not too bad. These gas prices are sure putting a crimp on our fun, though!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LvmyGSDThere IS sheep herding in Los Angeles! Check out K9 Action Sports on the Web. The owner is Terry Parrish. She's based out of Escondido but comes up to L.A. on Sundays and does 1/2 hr. private lessons.
> 
> Also, Jerome Stewart has a website. He has classes in Anaheim on Wednesdays and Long Beach on Thursdays. These aren't private classes. You basically drop in when you can and wait your turn. And he doesn't have classes on weekends.
> 
> Of course, you may be perfectly happy where you are, but just in case the gas prices are putting a crimp in your herding commute ... and if there are any other Los Angelenos that want to give herding a try!


thank you for this info. i actually sent my dogs herding photos to my ex neighbor and she called to ask me if the trainers name was terry...

quite a coincidence.

the distance tho, from my house may end up taking the same amount of time









anyone know of the facility in malibu? i heard that one exsists... and thats about it.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LvmyGSDWe train in L.A. It's only a 25-mile drive for me ... not too bad. These gas prices are sure putting a crimp on our fun, though!


No kidding. Maybe we'll see you at a trial this fall at her Escondido facility.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I took herding lessons for about a year and a half with Molly, in Los Angeles area, and not one of the FOUR trainers I worked with ever let me work my own dog! And they all would say, "She's very talented. She's lovely" And she never hurt a sheep or goat!

And I walk 2-3 hours every day in the Rockies, where I am now. I mean it's not as if I'm handicapped, or can't follow instructions. I could never figure it.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: valleydogI took herding lessons for about a year and a half with Molly, in Los Angeles area, and not one of the FOUR trainers I worked with ever let me work my own dog!


That seems crazy to me! I think it was always assumed that I would work my own dogs (not that I would want it any other way). I was even in the pen during their instinct tests.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I took herding lessons for about a year and a half with Molly, in Los Angeles area, and not one of the FOUR trainers I worked with ever let me work my own dog!


To me, that seems to be contradictory to the whole idea of taking lessons. Your dog doesn't need the lessons if she has the instinct to do the work - it's you who needs the lessons to learn to direct and work the dog.

There have been only three times I've not been in the pen with my dog: when we took the initial herding test; when we changed trainers and she wanted to see how my dog does naturally; and when my trainer wants to show me something I am doing wrong / what I should be doing.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Three of them were border collie trainers and I think they were worried for their sheep. Also I think the trainers were having a good time.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Ouch, I pay $50/30 min session. That's N. VA for you, everything here costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

mspiker- is it possible to go watch without a dog? I was looking at the site and it looks like it's out near the wild animal park, am I right? San Pasqual? I'm always in Escondido becuase my inlaws live there.

I am in south Riverside County so only about 45 min drive.

May I ask all who do herding- how often are training classes, or I should say how often should you go? I am still considering some sort of "work" if I can allow time for it I'd love my future dog to be involved in something.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: firefightrsflamemspiker- is it possible to go watch without a dog? I was looking at the site and it looks like it's out near the wild animal park, am I right? San Pasqual? I'm always in Escondido becuase my inlaws live there.
> 
> I am in south Riverside County so only about 45 min drive.
> 
> May I ask all who do herding- how often are training classes, or I should say how often should you go? I am still considering some sort of "work" if I can allow time for it I'd love my future dog to be involved in something.


I am sure Terry wouldn't mind - but you might want to email her to let her know. There are all sorts of breeds that go out - border collies, mals, GSD's, cattle dogs, etc. She holds lessons there every Saturday Morning from approx 7am-noon (it gets hot out there!). I would email her just to make sure what time people are going, plus I know she is going out of town for some amount of time at the end of September. She is also having a trial at her place mid-October. And yes, she is about a mile from the Wild Animal Park.

We go approx once a week (too far to drive to go more often...plus the cost of lessons). I think a lot of people go once a week, unless they are more competative.

PM me if you need her email address.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks! I will see what she says and keep you posted!


----------

